# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Toisten sisäänkäyntien rakentaminen metroasemille

## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta onhan se toki niin, että on hyvä olla myös Ruoholahdesta Töölöön ajava linja. Ja onhan se niinkin, että Kamppiin pääsee myös metrolla. Mutta Ruoholahden ja Kampin metroasemien välille kuitenkin jää alueita, joita voitaisiin palvella pintaliikenteellä ja näin syöttää myös metrolle.


Metron käytöa auttaisi aika paljon se, jos Ruoholahden metroasemalle rakennettaisiin laiturin itäpäähän toiset liukuportaat ylös, joka johtaisi Mechelininkadun kohdalle, lippuhalli mieluiten kadun alle ja sisäänkäynnit kummallekin puolelle M-katua. Silloin metron ja kutosen pysäkin välille ei tulisi kohtuuttoman pitkä matka. 

Osaako kukaan sanoa onko mitään tällaista suunniteltu koskaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Metron käytöa auttaisi aika paljon se, jos Ruoholahden metroasemalle rakennettaisiin laiturin itäpäähän toiset liukuportaat ylös, joka johtaisi Mechelininkadun kohdalle, lippuhalli mieluiten kadun alle ja sisäänkäynnit kummallekin puolelle M-katua. Silloin metron ja kutosen pysäkin välille ei tulisi kohtuuttoman pitkä matka. 
> 
> Osaako kukaan sanoa onko mitään tällaista suunniteltu koskaan?
> 
> t. Rainer


On kieltämättä hieman outoa, että nimenomaan metron tiheämmin asutussa päässä eli kantakaupungissa on asemia, joille pääsee vain yhtä kautta (Sörnäinen, Kaisaniemi, Ruoholahti). Ja itse asiassa eihän Rautatientorin aseman laitureillekaan pääse kuin yksien liukuportaiden kautta.

----------


## vristo

> On kieltämättä hieman outoa, että nimenomaan metron tiheämmin asutussa päässä eli kantakaupungissa on asemia, joille pääsee vain yhtä kautta (Sörnäinen, Kaisaniemi, Ruoholahti). Ja itse asiassa eihän Rautatientorin aseman laitureillekaan pääse kuin yksien liukuportaiden kautta.


Joku  :Wink:  tältä foorumilta voisi todeta tähän, että eihän se muuttaisi asemien sijainteja mihinkään, ainoastaan kävelyreittejä ja mitä muuta saisikaan niillä miljoonilla, kun tällainen investointi ei kuitenkaan poistaisi nykyistä vaihtoehtoa. Eli: käveltäisiinkö metroasemalle ulkoilmassa vaiko maan alla?

----------


## teme

Jos nyt vaan unohdettaisiin suosiolla ne lippuhallit, niin se ei maksaisikaan niin paljon. Eli ihan yksinkertaiset liukuportaat Ruoholahden asemalle, ja kun kerran aloitettiin niin samoin Rautatientorilta nousu Fooruminen alle, Kaisaniemessä Uninonin- ja Liisankadun risteykseen ja Sörnäisissä Torkkelinmäelle.

----------


## hylje

Kantakaupungissa uloskäynnit on jotenkin liitettävä olemassaoleviin rakennuksiin vähintään pienen liikehuoneiston kokoisella aulalla ja kellarin läpi kulkevalla liukuporraskäytävällä. Kallista puuhaa, vaikka liukuportaita olisikin vain kaksi ja uloskäynti spartalainen.

Uloskäynnit olisi vielä paras saada bussi- tai ratikkapysäkkien välittömään läheisyyteen, sillä pelkästään uloskäynnin välittömään läheisyyteen meneville ihmisille ei kannata kallista ja vaikeaa tunnelia rakentaa. Rajalliset sijoituspaikat antavat taloyhtiöille neuvotteluaseman, joka tuskin laskee hintatasoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eikä unohdeta vielä yhtä kallista komponenttia: liukuportaita. Ruoholahden asema on aika syvällä, ja sieltä tulevan liukuportaan maksimikuorma voi olla hyvinkin luokkaa 10 - 20 tonnia. Tarvitaan siis aika kallis masiina. Jonkinlainen lippuhallikin on tarpeen, sillä rullaportaiden edessä täytyy olla reilusti tilaa, koska portaat syöttävät tasaisella nopeudella ihmisiä ylös, edellä tulleiden tulee päästä alta pois johonkin.

----------


## teme

> Eikä unohdeta vielä yhtä kallista komponenttia: liukuportaita. Ruoholahden asema on aika syvällä, ja sieltä tulevan liukuportaan maksimikuorma voi olla hyvinkin luokkaa 10 - 20 tonnia. Tarvitaan siis aika kallis masiina. Jonkinlainen lippuhallikin on tarpeen, sillä rullaportaiden edessä täytyy olla reilusti tilaa, koska portaat syöttävät tasaisella nopeudella ihmisiä ylös, edellä tulleiden tulee päästä alta pois johonkin.


Kiinnostaa, onko sinulla käsitystä siitä mitä nuo maksaa? Tuo on varmaan ihan totta että portaiden edessä pitää olla tilaa (kuinka paljon?), mutta minusta esimerkiksi Ruoholahden lippuhalli vaikuttaa ylimitoitetultra.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo on varmaan ihan totta että portaiden edessä pitää olla tilaa (kuinka paljon?), mutta minusta esimerkiksi Ruoholahden lippuhalli vaikuttaa ylimitoitetultra.


Jos aiotaan haaveilla metron sulkemisesta porttijärjestelmäksi vielä joskus, se on ennemminkin alimitoitettu.

----------


## kouvo

Järjettömän raskaaseen ja hintaiseen järjestelmään ei ollut sitten varaa tehdä edes järkeviä kulkuyhteyksiä. Yllätys.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos aiotaan haaveilla metron sulkemisesta porttijärjestelmäksi vielä joskus, se on ennemminkin alimitoitettu.


Kyllä täällä ainakin haaveillaan. Muttei metro siltikään tarvitse kovin suuria lippuhalleja. Ilman niitä pärjätään maailmallakin, ja järjestelmissä joiden käyttäjämäärät ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin Helsingissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:06 ----------




> Järjettömän raskaaseen ja hintaiseen järjestelmään ei ollut sitten varaa tehdä edes järkeviä kulkuyhteyksiä.


Sehän tässä on ongelmana. Metron saavutettavuus on muutenkin huono, ja esim. Kaisaniemen pohjoinen sisäänkäynti kyllä parantaisi sitä saavutettavuutta aivan olennaisesti, vaikkei edelleenkään yllettäisi lähelle pintaliikennettä.

Miksi on oleellista rakentaa sisäänkäynnit olemassaoleviin taloihin? Ei maailmallakaan ole tehty niin, ja kyllä esim. Kaisaniemen sisäänkäynti mahtuisi aivan hyvin Varsapuiston pohjoislaitaan ja Kaisaniemenpuiston laitaan. Ei kopin tarvitse olla sen kummempi kuin portaikot Lasipalatsin ratikkapysäkiltä tai Kaivokadun/Manskun kaakkoiskulmasta maan alle. Eli tällaiset lisäsisäänkäynnit voidaan hyvin toteuttaa niin, että mennään ensin portaita pitkin "kerrokseen -1" ja sieltä sitten rullaportaita perille.

Esteettömyyttä vaativat esteelliset kulkevat edelleen vanhan esteettömän pääsisäänkäynnin kautta, jollainen jokaisella asemalla tietysti edelleen on. Esteettömät voivat sitten käyttää näitä esteellisiä lisäsisäänkäyntejä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sehän tässä on ongelmana. Metron saavutettavuus on muutenkin huono, ja esim. Kaisaniemen pohjoinen sisäänkäynti kyllä parantaisi sitä saavutettavuutta aivan olennaisesti, vaikkei edelleenkään yllettäisi lähelle pintaliikennettä.


Aloitin ketjun (tai ylläpitäjä siirsi) kun oli kyse miten Ruoholahden- Jätkäsaaren liikennetä voisi parantaa. Yhtenä juttuna tuli mieleen Ruoholahden metroaseman toinen sisäänkäynti Mechelininkadulle josta voisi vaihtaa kutosen ratikkaan, (tai mikä linja nyt sinne tulee kulkemaan jatkossa). Se voisi toimia solmukohtana Jätkäsaaren raitiovaunujen, metron ja Lauttasaareen menevien bussilinjojen välillä. 

Kaisaniemessä olisi selvä parannus jos metrosta pääsisi ulos Liisankadulle suoraan. Sörnäinen ei välttämättä vaadi toista sisäänkäyntiä. Rautatientorin kohdalla ajankohtaiseksi toinen sisäänkäynti tulee silloin jos Pisaran asema rakennetaan sen yhteyteen. Mutta jo nyt metron lippuhalliin pitäisi mielestäni päästä liikkumaan myös suoraan rautatieaseman länsisiivestä tai entisestä ns matkatavarahallista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kiinnostaa, onko sinulla käsitystä siitä mitä nuo maksaa? Tuo on varmaan ihan totta että portaiden edessä pitää olla tilaa (kuinka paljon?), mutta minusta esimerkiksi Ruoholahden lippuhalli vaikuttaa ylimitoitetultra.


Valitettavasti minulla ei ole käsitystä konkreettisista hinnoista. Ruoholahden halli on varmastikin iso ihan vain siksi, että siitä on voitu vaivatta tehdä reilu. Lähinnä siis rakentamisen aikaan tilaa on ollut. Jälkikäteen laajentaminen on väkisinkin kallista jos sellaiselle tulee tarvetta.

Tuosta tilasta rullaportaiden päässä: pointti on se, että se on helposti paikka jossa osa ihmisistä pysähtyy arpomaan minne päin jatkaa matkaa, eli paikalla on taipumusta ruuhkaantua samaan aikaan kun portaat syöttävät uusia ihmisiä vakiovauhtia. Ongelman voi toki poistaa jatkamalla portaiden päästä suoralla käytävällä. Käytävälle taas ihmiset sopivat pakkaantumaan. Mutta rullaportaat eivät saisi päättyä suoraan oveen. Mutta kun tälläinen ruuhkaantumispiste on olemassa, sen yhteyteen kannattaa laitta se lippuhalli, paikka josta voi ostaa lipun ja jossa on informaatiota tarjolla. Lippuhalli on myös luonteva paikka risteykselle, jos varsinaiselle kadulle pääsee monesta paikkaa. Lisäksi lisää viihtyisyyttä, kun alhaalta tulevien portaiden päässä odottaa suhteellisen avara tila. Mutta ei tuon hallin kovin iso tarvitse olla.

Esteettömyydestä sen verta, että siitä ei kannata tinkiä, kun suhteelliset säästöt ovat kovin pieniä. Tarpeen on vain hissi liukuportaiden kupeeseen, selkeästi liukuportaita halvempi, luulen ja jos lippuhalli on -1 tasossa, tarpeen on vain kokonaisuuden kannalta katsoen naurettavan halpa henkilöhissi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Sörnäinen ei välttämättä vaadi toista sisäänkäyntiä.


Sörnäisten aseman toinen pää tulisi varmaankin Agricolankadulle, suunnilleen Karhupuistoon siis. Se toisi metroaseman (sisäänkäynnin) ihan viereen aika isolle joukolle joilel sekä Kurvi että Hakaniemi on nykyisellän aika kaukana. Tietty tuolla on nytkin hyvät ratikkayhteydet, mutta pitäisin sitä kyllä hyödyiltään aika vastaavana kuin Liisankadun sisäänkäyntiä Kaisaniemen asemalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sörnäisten aseman toinen pää tulisi varmaankin Agricolankadulle, suunnilleen Karhupuistoon siis. Se toisi metroaseman (sisäänkäynnin) ihan viereen aika isolle joukolle joilel sekä Kurvi että Hakaniemi on nykyisellän aika kaukana. Tietty tuolla on nytkin hyvät ratikkayhteydet, mutta pitäisin sitä kyllä hyödyiltään aika vastaavana kuin Liisankadun sisäänkäyntiä Kaisaniemen asemalle.


Tuli tässä mieleen että koska korkeuseroa olisi varmaan aika lailla, niin olisiko jonkinlaisessa vinohissi-virityksessä järkeä tässä Kallion tapauksessa? Eikö Tukholmassa ole parissa metroasemassa korkeuserojen vuoksi vedetty vinohissejä joillekin mäen päällä olevalle asuntoalueelle?

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuli tässä mieleen että koska korkeuseroa olisi varmaan aika lailla, niin olisiko jonkinlaisessa vinohissi-virityksessä järkeä tässä Kallion tapauksessa? Eikö Tukholmassa ole parissa metroasemassa korkeuserojen vuoksi vedetty vinohissejä joillekin mäen päällä olevalle asuntoalueelle?
> 
> t. Rainer


Hissin ongelma on rullaportaita selvästi pienempi kapasiteetti. Sen tarkemmin miettimättä tuntuu aika ilmeiseltä, että tälle toiselle sisäänkäynnille olisi niin paljon käyttäjiä, että hissi ei riitä mihinkään. Siis: hissi on ihan näppärä ja halpa, mutta käyttäjiä ei saa olla liikaa. Mutta epäilemättä näppärä ratkaisu pienelle asuinalueelle, jonne muuten voi olla vaikea rakentaa oikein minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Muttei metro siltikään tarvitse kovin suuria lippuhalleja. Ilman niitä pärjätään maailmallakin, ja järjestelmissä joiden käyttäjämäärät ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin Helsingissä.


Pelkät portaat (ja rahastusportti) toisessa päässä varmasti tarjoaisivat sujuvan yhteyden monelle matkustajalle. Jos suuri lippuhalli olisi jotenkin oleellinen, niin sellainenhan pitäisi silloin olla myös jokaisella ratikka- ja bussipysäkillä.  :Wink: 

Ainakin Kaisaniemen ja Rautatientorin asemille on jo suunnitteluvaiheessa piirusteltu toiset sisäänkäynnit. Ei kai olisi kovin muokata niistä nykyaikaistettuja kevytversioita.

Suurin osa matkustajista ostaa lippunsa muualta kuin lippuhallista ja junaa odotetaan yleensä laiturilla eikä hallissa. Halliin tuovat ja sieltä vievät portaat kuitenkin ratkaisevat niiden välityskyvyn.

Vaikka suurten lippuhallien rakentaminen onkin kallista, niin pienten "lippuhallien" rakentamisella voisi jopa saada säästöä liikenteen sujuvoittamisen myötä. Tarkoitan tietysti lipunmyyntiä joka raitio- ja bussipysäkille.

Kadun keskellä sijaitsevista ratikkapysäkeistä olen muuten sitä mieltä, että "pikku lippuhallin" lisäksi  niissäkin pitäisi olla "uloskäynnit" eli suojatiet molemmissa päissä.

----------


## Albert

> Sörnäisten aseman toinen pää tulisi varmaankin Agricolankadulle, suunnilleen Karhupuistoon siis.


Siellähän se toinen uloskäynti (hätä) on jossain kohtaa Pengerkatua (jaksa muistaa missä). Tuskin nyt kolmatta rakennetaan. Liukuportaat ja hissi vain puuttuvat.
Mainittakoon, että noilla paikkeilla on eniten maata metron päällä, yli 40 metriä,

----------


## mv

> Siellähän se toinen uloskäynti (hätä) on jossain kohtaa Pengerkatua (jaksa muistaa missä). Tuskin nyt kolmatta rakennetaan. Liukuportaat ja hissi vain puuttuvat.
> Mainittakoon, että noilla paikkeilla on eniten maata metron päällä, yli 40 metriä,


Se toinen sisäänkäynti on lähempänä Sörnäistä kuin Karhupuistoa. Franzéninkadun ja Torkkelinkadun välissä on tässä kuvassa "laatikko", johon se varauloskäynti sijoittuu:

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.asp...cl=1&encType=1

----------


## hylje

Onko muuten metron vara- ja hätäreiteistä sekä kenties ns. teknisistä tiloista julkista tietoa laajemmiltikin? Niiden avulla maallikkokin voisi miettiä mahdollisia julkisten alueiden jatkeita, jotka eivät tuhoaisi mitä tahansa budjettia.

Maisemaa rumentavien nimettömien laatikkojen nimeäminen on toki toinen käyttökohde.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Olisikohan kävelytunneli päärautatieaseman raiteet alittavasta tunnelista Kompassi-tasolle edullisesti toteutettavissa? Mukavoittaisi ruuhka-aikoina junien ja metrojen välistä vaihtamista.

----------


## j-lu

> Se toinen sisäänkäynti on lähempänä Sörnäistä kuin Karhupuistoa. Franzéninkadun ja Torkkelinkadun välissä on tässä kuvassa "laatikko", johon se varauloskäynti sijoittuu:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/default.asp...cl=1&encType=1


Tästä tuli mieleen Runeberginkadun ja Lutherinkadun kulmassa oleva pömpeli, josta lähtee portaat alas ja jota olen pidemmän aikaa ihmetellyt. Ei varsinaisesti liity aiheeseen, mutta liittyykö Töölön metroon ja sitä varten aikoinaan tehtyihin valmisteluihin? 

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.asp...cl=1&encType=1

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Se toinen sisäänkäynti on lähempänä Sörnäistä kuin Karhupuistoa. Franzéninkadun ja Torkkelinkadun välissä on tässä kuvassa "laatikko", johon se varauloskäynti sijoittuu:


Kappas, tuota en tiennytkään. Tuossa kohti uloskäynti olisi tosiaankin melko turhanaikainen.

Kartasta katsomalla tuo on suunnilleen 135m eli laiturin pituuden verran laiturin pohjoispäästä, eli tuo lienee suora kuilu laiturin toisesta päästä tai sitten viisto jostain keskeltä. Maanalainen yleiskaava näemmä merkitsee aseman juuri tuohon kohti, mutta se näyttää hiukan suurpiirteiseltä.

Satutko tietämään tarkemmin miten tuo uloskäynti rakentuu maan alla?

Laiturin eteläpäästä viistoon lähtevät rullaportaat osuisivat suunnilleen arvioiden ainakin melko lähelle Agricolankatua. Ja sitä pohjosemmas toista sisäänkäyntiä tuskin kannattaisi avata. Mutta realistisesti ottaen tietysti, sen avaaminen ylipäänsä luultavasti maksaa sen verran ettei sitä lähdetä tekemän. Siksi hyvät yhteydet Kalliosta on jo ilmankin sitä.

----------


## mv

> Satutko tietämään tarkemmin miten tuo uloskäynti rakentuu maan alla?


Olen joskus tuosta lukenut jostain, eli ei mitään hajua, mitä lähdettä tähän hätään voisi linkittää. 

Yllätyin itsekin siitä, kuinka paljon ainakin liitteen kartan mukaan tuo Sörnäisten asemahalli sijoittuisi Hesarin pohjoispuolelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yllätyin itsekin siitä, kuinka paljon ainakin liitteen kartan mukaan tuo Sörnäisten asemahalli sijoittuisi Hesarin pohjoispuolelle.


Tuolla opaskartan palkilla ei ole kyllä mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, missä metron laituri todellisuudessa on. Laiturin pohjoispäähän nimenomaan tulee Hesarille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisikohan kävelytunneli päärautatieaseman raiteet alittavasta tunnelista Kompassi-tasolle edullisesti toteutettavissa? Mukavoittaisi ruuhka-aikoina junien ja metrojen välistä vaihtamista.


Tunnelihan on jo olemassa mutta parkkihalli-käytössä. Helpoiten toteutettavissa niin että metroaseman ylätasanteen ja parkkihalliin väliin puhkaistaan reikä, ja erotetaan parkkihallissa pelkästään sen läpi käveleville oma alue. Suurin este lienee se, että parkkihallin omistava yhtiö ei taitaisi suostua sellaiseen. Vahinko että asiaa ei noteerattu lainkaan silloin kun parkkihallia rakennettiin.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:34 ----------




> Tästä tuli mieleen Runeberginkadun ja Lutherinkadun kulmassa oleva pömpeli, josta lähtee portaat alas ja jota olen pidemmän aikaa ihmetellyt. Ei varsinaisesti liity aiheeseen, mutta liittyykö Töölön metroon ja sitä varten aikoinaan tehtyihin valmisteluihin?


Se on ymmärtääkseni parkkihallin/väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti, mutta on hyvin mahdollista että sieltä luolasta kulkee jotkin portaat myös metron vanhalle kääntöraiteelle joka on Runeberginkadun suuntainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Onko muuten metron vara- ja hätäreiteistä sekä kenties ns. teknisistä tiloista julkista tietoa laajemmiltikin?


Metron hätäpoistumisteiden maanpäällisten ulostulojen sijainnit ovat listassa, johon on suurella kirjoitettu "EI SIVULLISTEN TIETOON", eli niitä tuskin löytyy kovin julkisesta jakelusta.
Tietyt "taiteen harrastajat" varmasti tuntevat osan näistä reiteistä, mutta saman porukan intressien vuoksi lienee parempi, ettei poistumisreittien ulostulojen sijainteja mainosteta kovin näkyvästi ympäri maailmaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Tästä tuli mieleen Runeberginkadun ja Lutherinkadun kulmassa oleva pömpeli, josta lähtee portaat alas ja jota olen pidemmän aikaa ihmetellyt. Ei varsinaisesti liity aiheeseen, mutta liittyykö Töölön metroon ja sitä varten aikoinaan tehtyihin valmisteluihin?





> Se on ymmärtääkseni parkkihallin/väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti, mutta on hyvin mahdollista että sieltä luolasta kulkee jotkin portaat myös metron vanhalle kääntöraiteelle joka on Runeberginkadun suuntainen.


Tuo pömpeli on Temppeliaukion väestönsuojan yksi sisäänmenoreitti. Kalliosuoja toimii myös parkkihallina.
Sisäänkäynti ei liity mitenkään metroon, eikä ole tiedossa että reikä oltaisiin ottamassa Töölön metron käyttöön. Sinänsä tuo puistoalue kyllä tulee varmaankin kysymykseen Töölön metron suunnittelussa, koska pystykuiluille on tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa vaikea löytää muita "tontteja".

----------


## Albert

> Kartasta katsomalla tuo on suunnilleen 135m eli laiturin pituuden verran laiturin pohjoispäästä, eli tuo lienee suora kuilu laiturin toisesta päästä tai sitten viisto jostain keskeltä.


Se on hätäpoistumistie, ei mikään pystykuilu!

----------


## petteri

> Se on hätäpoistumistie, ei mikään pystykuilu!


Eikös hätäpoistumistiet ole yleensä pystykuiluun laitettuja kierreportaita? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?

----------


## Albert

> Eikös hätäpoistumistiet ole yleensä pystykuiluun laitettuja kierreportaita? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?


Varmaan ovatkin. Mutta Sörnäisten asemalla on eteläpäässä valmiiksi louhittu toinen sisäänkäynti, jota siis käytetään hätäpoistumistienä ja myös väestösuojan kulkutienä. Siellä on portaat vinokuilussa.
Ehkä oheinen kuva antaa uskoa tähän asiaan. Lähde: Metro 77, Helsingin kaupungin metrotoimikunta.

----------


## teme

> Valitettavasti minulla ei ole käsitystä konkreettisista hinnoista. Ruoholahden halli on varmastikin iso ihan vain siksi, että siitä on voitu vaivatta tehdä reilu. Lähinnä siis rakentamisen aikaan tilaa on ollut. Jälkikäteen laajentaminen on väkisinkin kallista jos sellaiselle tulee tarvetta.


Asian ohi, mutta minua ihmetyttää miksi suomalainen liikennerakentaminen ylipäänsä on niin massiivista, ja tuo on ihan uskottava selitys.




> Tuosta tilasta rullaportaiden päässä: pointti on se, että se on helposti paikka jossa osa ihmisistä pysähtyy arpomaan minne päin jatkaa matkaa, eli paikalla on taipumusta ruuhkaantua samaan aikaan kun portaat syöttävät uusia ihmisiä vakiovauhtia. Ongelman voi toki poistaa jatkamalla portaiden päästä suoralla käytävällä. Käytävälle taas ihmiset sopivat pakkaantumaan. Mutta rullaportaat eivät saisi päättyä suoraan oveen. Mutta kun tälläinen ruuhkaantumispiste on olemassa, sen yhteyteen kannattaa laitta se lippuhalli, paikka josta voi ostaa lipun ja jossa on informaatiota tarjolla. Lippuhalli on myös luonteva paikka risteykselle, jos varsinaiselle kadulle pääsee monesta paikkaa. Lisäksi lisää viihtyisyyttä, kun alhaalta tulevien portaiden päässä odottaa suhteellisen avara tila. Mutta ei tuon hallin kovin iso tarvitse olla.


Mites Sokoksen kulma, liukuportaiden päästä on ulko-oveen viitisen metriä. En oikein hahmota miksi portaiden pituus vaikuttaisi tähän?

Sekin pitäisi varmaan ottaa huomioon, että jos asemalle on useampi sisäänkäynti niin volyymit yhdellä sisäänkäynnillä on pienemmät.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Asian ohi, mutta minua ihmetyttää miksi suomalainen liikennerakentaminen ylipäänsä on niin massiivista, ja tuo on ihan uskottava selitys.


Samaa olen minäkin ollut havaitsevani. Sinällään on aina viisasta varautua tulevasuuden tarpeisiin (eikä vain siihen, että käyttö lisääntyy, se voi myös pienetä!) Mutta kyllähän meillä herkästi käy että hankkeista tapaa tulla ylimitoitettuja ja mikä vielä pahempaa: mitään ei tehdä jos ei voida kerralla tehdä täydelistä reilulla mitoistusvaralla.




> Mites Sokoksen kulma, liukuportaiden päästä on ulko-oveen viitisen metriä. En oikein hahmota miksi portaiden pituus vaikuttaisi tähän?


Ei mitenkään tietenkään. Tärkeämpää on, että vilkkaalla rautatieasemalla (millainen metroasema on) syntyy vahvoja jalankulkuvirtoja junien saapuessa ja kerralla purkaessa lastinsa. Toiseen suuntaan samaa ongelmaa ei ole, mutta toisaalta junaan saapuvien matkustajien täytyy kerääntyä jonnekin odottamaan lähtöä. (Käytännössä laiturille jos se on katettu) Aivan sama ongelma on vaikkapa Pasilan asemalla. Ja mikseipä pääasemallakin, missä laitureiden ja itse asemarakennuksen välissä on reiluhko päätyalue, missä on hyvä arpoa oma laituri ja toisaalta maalaisserkun ryhtyä miettimään minnekä sitä asemalta sitten.

Jos haluaa katsoa kuinka tavaratalon liikkumisjärjestelyt liukuportaineen toimivat kunnolla ruuhkautuneina, niin ei muuta kuin Stockan hulluja päiviä ihmettelemään.

----------


## Markku K

> Ehkä oheinen kuva antaa uskoa tähän asiaan. Lähde: Metro 77, Helsingin kaupungin metrotoimikunta.


Mukava historiakuva. Liukuportaat eivät ole kyllä tuossa asennossa suhteessa laituriin, vaan kohtisuorassa. Eli suunnitelma on tuosta muuttunut. 
Eteläpää sen sijaan on juuri noin.

----------


## teme

> Varmaan ovatkin. Mutta Sörnäisten asemalla on eteläpäässä valmiiksi louhittu toinen sisäänkäynti, jota siis käytetään hätäpoistumistienä ja myös väestösuojan kulkutienä. Siellä on portaat vinokuilussa.
> Ehkä oheinen kuva antaa uskoa tähän asiaan. Lähde: Metro 77, Helsingin kaupungin metrotoimikunta.


Varmaankin tyhmä kysymys, mutta: Miksei noita portaita voi vaan avata yleiseen käyttöön? Esteetön väylä kuitenkin löytyy toiselta sisäänkäynniltä, eli tuolla pärjätään rapuillakin.

Tulee myös mieleen semmoinen metrohistoriallinen kysymys, että onko tuo se sisäänkäynti jota Frankit käyttävät Calamari Unionissa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varmaankin tyhmä kysymys, mutta: Miksei noita portaita voi vaan avata yleiseen käyttöön? Esteetön väylä kuitenkin löytyy toiselta sisäänkäynniltä, eli tuolla pärjätään rapuillakin.


Kai se on sen vartioinnin järjestäminen joka kiikastaa. Toisaalta toimiihan Kaisaniemessä se pitkä kävelyputki ilman mitäään sen kummempaa vartiointia, mutta keskikaupunki on kuitenkin vähän erilaista seutua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Portaikko on aika pitkä noustavaksi jalan. Ymmärrykseni mukaan jokaisen tunneliaseman rullaportaat ovat vähintään kolmen ryhmissä, jotta yksi voisi olla syystä tai toisesta pois käytöstä ilman merkittävää haittaa.

Hissit lienevät ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, kun tuonne Franzeninkadun nurkille tuskin on riittävän suuria matkustajavirtoja rullaportaita varten.

----------


## teme

> Kai se on sen vartioinnin järjestäminen joka kiikastaa. Toisaalta toimiihan Kaisaniemessä se pitkä kävelyputki ilman mitäään sen kummempaa vartiointia, mutta keskikaupunki on kuitenkin vähän erilaista seutua.


Jos ne samat vartijat jotka kiertää Sörnäisten asemalla muutenkin käy välistä hätistelemässä nuokkujat pois, niin ei kai tuo niin kummallinen kustannus ole? Jättää sen putken vaikka lämmittämättä. Se on kyllä ihan hyvä kysymys että haluaisivatko paikalliset edes metron sisäänkäyntiä tuohon paikkaan.




> Portaikko on aika pitkä noustavaksi jalan. Ymmärrykseni mukaan jokaisen tunneliaseman rullaportaat ovat vähintään kolmen ryhmissä, jotta yksi voisi olla syystä tai toisesta pois käytöstä ilman merkittävää haittaa.
> 
> Hissit lienevät ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, kun tuonne Franzeninkadun nurkille tuskin on riittävän suuria matkustajavirtoja rullaportaita varten.


Kun tuo nyt kuitenkin on sekundäärinen sisäänkäynti niin minusta ihan riittävä ratkaisu olisi yksi liukuporras ylöspäin. Jos tuo uloskäynti on Franzeninkadulla siinä kohti missä kuvittelen niin voisi olla suht suosittukin, Torkkelinmäeltä on korkeuseron huomioonottaen aika pitkät kävelymatkat ratikkapysäkeille ja metroon.

----------


## Albert

> Hissit lienevät ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, kun tuonne Franzeninkadun nurkille tuskin on riittävän suuria matkustajavirtoja rullaportaita varten.


Tuossahan tuo Franzeninkadun uloskäytävä on. Ei taida olla kiireellisimpiä kohteita Helsingin metron kehittämisessä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eteläpää sen sijaan on juuri noin.


Arvioinpa näemmä kartan perusteella aika väärin laiturien sijoittumisen. 

Noita metrotoimikunnan vanhoja julkaisuja ei löytyne mistään online? Raitio.orgista tai googlella en ainakaan onnistunut löytämään. Niistä varmaan löytyisi kaikenlaista muutakin mielenkiintoista triviaa ja historiaa.

----------


## Albert

> Mukava historiakuva. Liukuportaat eivät ole kyllä tuossa asennossa suhteessa laituriin, vaan kohtisuorassa. Eli suunnitelma on tuosta muuttunut. 
> Eteläpää sen sijaan on juuri noin.


Tähän eteläpäähän luotinkin, koska Metro 77 kertoi, että se oli jo louhittu!

Toisaalta miten paljon luottaa noihin "muinaisiin" yleisöjulkaisuihin tutkimusmielessä. Ne olivat kuitenkain tavallaan *mainoksia*.

----------


## antaeus

> Tuli tässä mieleen että koska korkeuseroa olisi varmaan aika lailla, niin olisiko jonkinlaisessa vinohissi-virityksessä järkeä tässä Kallion tapauksessa? Eikö Tukholmassa ole parissa metroasemassa korkeuserojen vuoksi vedetty vinohissejä joillekin mäen päällä olevalle asuntoalueelle?


Liljeholmenilla on vinohissi Nybohovin asuntoalueelle. Mutta vinohissejä on varsin monilla asemilla, myös T-Centralenissa.
Olen itutsekin ihmetellyt miksi Hesan metrossa on melkein sääntönä yksi uloskäytävä!
Sehän johtaa siihen että tungos kasvaa kun kaikkien pitää änkeä samaan suuntaan (tai jopa väärään suuntaan jos matkanpää on jossain muualla kuin metron uloskäynti).
Ainakin Ruoholahdessa ja Kaisaniemessä pitäisi olla muitakin keinoja, kuten useat kirjurit jo todenneet.
Mutta ymmärrän kyllä että se on paljon rahasta kiinni: se maksaa suuria summia rakentaa uloskäyntejä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen itutsekin ihmetellyt miksi Hesan metrossa on melkein sääntönä yksi uloskäytävä!


Siis keskustan asemilla. Lähiöissä on usein kahdet. 

Miten Tukholmassa asian laita on? En ole käynyt läheskään joka asemalla, mutta sellainen käsitys on jostain tullut että Sinisellä linjalla, joka edustaa saman ajanjakson metro-ajattelua kuin Helsingin metro, olisi useimmilla asemilla vain yksi sisäänkäynti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Miten Tukholmassa asian laita on? En ole käynyt läheskään joka asemalla, mutta sellainen käsitys on jostain tullut että Sinisellä linjalla, joka edustaa saman ajanjakson metro-ajattelua kuin Helsingin metro, olisi useimmilla asemilla vain yksi sisäänkäynti


Asemat Västra Skogenin jälkeen ovat pääsääntöisesti yksiovisia, Solna C, Sundbyberg, Näckrosen jne ovat toki rakennettu alunperin kahdella uloskäynnillä.
Uusimman osan Sinisellä linjalla, avattu -85, on pääsääntöisesti yhden entrén asemia, ihan sen takia että ne asemat ovat avoimia joissa ei ole tukiseiniä (Sundbyberg C) poikkeus.
Luin että siihen aikaan ei oikein uskallettu rakentaa toista uloskäyntiä koska sellaisia ei ole koskaan tehty sellaisiin 'luola-asemiin' joista tuki puuttuu.

----------


## Peba

Onko rullaportaiden rakentaminen kallista tai vaikeaa?

Itse kuvittelisin, että paras H/K-suhde saataisiin pääkaupunkiseudulla lisäämällä eri suuntiin lähteviä rullaportaita Rautatieaseman metrosta. Yksi kohti rautatieaseman laitureita, toinen Stockmannille, kolmas Forumiin. Jokainen rullaporras saisi varmasti paljon kulkijoita ja säästäisi muutaman minuutin päivässä kymmeniltä tuhansilta kulkijoilta.

Sama koskee toki useita muitakin metroasemia, joissa esim. toisella rullaportaalla parannettaisiin palvelun laatua oleellisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten muuten on ruuhka-aikaan, onko tuolla niin paljon väkeä, että junasta poistuminen kestää jonkin aikaa tai että rullaportaisiin joutuu jonottamaan? Minä en ole sellaista Helsingissä kokenut, mutta harvoinpa menen metrolla ruuhka-aikaan. Ulkomailla sen sijaan tuo on ihan arkipäivää  joskus seuraava metrojuna saapuu jo laituriin, ennen kuin itse on ehtinyt asemalta pois.


Kyllä Helsingin metrossakin joutuu jonottamaan. Enimmäkseen käytän Sörnäisten, Kaisaniemen ja Kaivokadun asemia. Kaikissa joutuu jonottamaan portaisiin, jos ei valitse paikkaansa junassa niin, että on ensimmäisten joukossa menossa portaisiin. Myös metrosta jonotetaan ulos sisällä junassa. Erityisesti portaita lähellä olevilla ovilla. Eli ihmiset ovat oppineet hakemaan junassa paikkansa poistumisaseman mukaan. Ja sitten ennen junan pysähtymistä muodostuu jonoja penkkien välisille käytäville asti. Eli eihän se junan seisonta-aika asemalla turhasta synny.

Ja portaissa matkustetaan pääsääntöisesti seisten, ihminen joka toisella portaalla. Seistään oikeassa reunassa ja vasen reuna on reippaille ja kiireisille, jotka kävelevät. Heitä on minusta 1020 %, ihan vain arviolta. En ole laskenut. Portaiden etenemisnopeus on käytännössä kävelynopeus. En tiedä, mihin nopeuteen portaat on säädetty. Mutta nopeus ei voi poiketa kävelynopeudesta paljoa, koska ihmisten on voitava pysyä pystyssä astuessaan portaisiin ja niistä pois.




> Onko rullaportaiden rakentaminen kallista tai vaikeaa?


Keskustassa vähän molempia. Vaikeata on löytää ulostulopaikkoja, sillä ne on sijoitettava rakennusten sisään. Kadulle tai jalkakäytäville ei voi portaita tuoda. Pitää sopia rakennuksen omistajan kanssa ja sitten selvittää, miten tullaan rakennuksen perustusten ja kellarikerrosten läpi. Kallista sikäli, että itse porraskone on aika hintava, louhinta rakennusten alla erittäin kallista ja edellä mainitut taloihin liittyvät rakenteet voivat olla yllättävänkin vaikeita, kun rakennuksen tuenta muuttuu. Helpoissakin tapauksissa puhutaan miljoonista. Sen vuoksi haluttiin lyhentää Espoon asemat, että säästetään muutama miljonna per asema, kun jätetään toiset rullaportaat pois. Ja samasta syystä moni keskustan asema on yksipäinen, vaikka jotain valmiutta toisen pään portaisiin onkin. Kuten esimerkiksi Kaisaniemessä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta nopeus ei voi poiketa kävelynopeudesta paljoa, koska ihmisten on voitava pysyä pystyssä astuessaan portaisiin ja niistä pois.


Minusta esim. Pietarin ja Budapestin metroissa rullaportaat liikkuvat selvästi suomalaisia nopeammin. Voi tosin olla, että ensimmäisen maailman turvallisuustasolla moisia nopeuksia ei sallittaisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta esim. Pietarin ja Budapestin metroissa rullaportaat liikkuvat selvästi suomalaisia nopeammin. Voi tosin olla, että ensimmäisen maailman turvallisuustasolla moisia nopeuksia ei sallittaisi.


Olen tehnyt saman havainnon. Mutta Pietarissa onkin ihminen vahtimassa rullaportaita koko ajan. Olisiko sitä varten, että pystyy pysäyttämään portaan heti, jos joku kaatuu. Budapestistä en muista, oliko sielläkin porrasvahteja.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Budapestistä en muista, oliko sielläkin porrasvahteja.


Siellä ei ole. Monilla asemilla on lipuntarkastajat ennen liukuportaita, mutta he ovat usein niin kaukana, etteivät näe liukuportaisiin kunnolla (ja muutenkin keskittyvät lipuntarkastukseen).

----------


## mv

> Minusta esim. Pietarin ja Budapestin metroissa rullaportaat liikkuvat selvästi suomalaisia nopeammin. Voi tosin olla, että ensimmäisen maailman turvallisuustasolla moisia nopeuksia ei sallittaisi.


Muistelisin Budapestissä asuessani kuulleeni, että niiden portaiden nopeus vaihtelisi päivän mittaan. Eli menisivät ruuhka-aikaan nopeammin. Mutta tämä siis yli 10v sitten.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kadulle tai jalkakäytäville ei voi portaita tuoda.


Rullaportaita vai? Kyllä muualla voi tuoda. Mikä Helsingissä estäisi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:41 ----------

Tukholmassakin rulllaportaat on - jos ei selvästi, niin kuitenkin vähän - nopeammat kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## mv

> Liikennelaitos selvittää, voitaisiinko Kulosaaren ja Siilitien metroasemien varauloskäynnit avata päivittäiseen käyttöön. Tälle olisi tarvetta, sillä kyseisillä asemilla on vain yksi normaali uloskäynti.
> 
> Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi asiaan liittyvän varavaltuutettu Henrik Nyholmin (vas) aloitteen.
> 
> Nyholm ja aloitteen allekirjoittaneet 15 muuta valtuutettua eri puolueista halusivat, että metron varauloskäyntejä otettaisiin käyttöön kokeiluluontoisesti kulkemisen nopeuttamiseksi.
> 
> Liikennelaitoksen mukaan useimmilla metroasemilla ei ole sellaisia varauloskäyntejä, joita voitaisiin ottaa päivittäiseen käyttöön.
> 
> Varauloskäynnit täyttävät matkustajien poistumiselle hätätapauksissa asetetut vaatimukset, mutta eivät ole esteettömyyden ja kulkuyhteyksien nopeuden kannalta toimivia.


Helsingin Uutiset

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin Uutiset: Varauloskäynnit täyttävät matkustajien poistumiselle hätätapauksissa asetetut vaatimukset, mutta eivät ole esteettömyyden ja kulkuyhteyksien nopeuden kannalta toimivia.


Onko suljettu uloskäynti parempaa palvelua kuin uloskäynti, joka ei täytä esteettömyysvaatimuksia?

Minusta asiaa pitää katsoa siltä kannalta, täyttävätkö varauloskäyntien rakenteet julkisen porrashuoneen vaatimukset vai ei. Metron savunpoistokuiluissa olevat kierreportaat eivät täytä tällaisia vaatimuksia, tosin eivät ne täytä varauloskäynninkään vaatimuksia. Mutta Kulosaaressa varauloskäynti oli jo yleisökäytössä, joten on vaikea perustella, ettei sitä voi käyttää. Asema kokonaisuudessaan täyttää esteettömyyden vaatimuksen, joten ei siitäkään tule estettä antaa ihmisten halutessaan kävellä kiinteitä portaita itäpäässä tai käyttää liukuportaita ja hissejä länsipäässä.

Siilitiellä ei varauloskäyntiä ole koskaan vielä käytetty, mutta rakenteena se näyttää minusta täysin kelvolliselta porrashuoneelta. Kun hiekan ja roskien tippuminen ritiläportaiden läpi ihmisten päälle estetään, porrashuone on rakenteeltaan parempi kuin tilapäiset portaat, joita aseman remontin aikana käytettiin. Esteettömyyskysymys on sama kuin Kulosaaressa.

Eli pidän asiaa asennekysymyksenä. Halutaanko palvella kaupunkilaisia ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä mahdollisimman hyvin. Vai kyykyttää ja kiusata ajatuksella, että ei matkustajia tarvitse palvella, kun niiden on pakko matkustaa kumminkin.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Metron savunpoistokuiluissa olevat kierreportaat eivät täytä tällaisia vaatimuksia, tosin eivät ne täytä varauloskäynninkään vaatimuksia.


Offtopiccina mainittakoot, että pystykuilujen portaat tai asemien varauloskäynnit eivät ole kierreportaita vaan suorakulmaisin välitasantein toteutettuja tuplaportaikkoja. No okei, Kampin kääntöraiteelta löytyy kierreportaat, mutta siellä ei liikennöidä matkustajajunilla.

Itse aiheesta olen kyllä samaa mieltä; "kakkosluokan" sisäänkäynti on parempi kuin ei sisäänkäyntimahdollisuutta ollenkaan.

----------


## junabongari

HY:n (ex. Kaisaniemen) asemalle aiotaan rakentaa vihdoinkin toinen sisäänkäynti, sanoo HS. 

Kyse on HKL:n esityksesä, jonka mukaan rakentaminen alkaisi kahden vuoden päästä ja valmistuisi seitsemän vuoden päästä 2026, kun Kruunuvuoren ratiotie valmistuu.

----------


## Makke93

Kaisaniemen toisen sisäänkäynnin sitomisen Kruunusiltoihin olisi ymmärtänyt jos rata olisi kulkenut Liisankadun kautta ja Kaisaniemi toimisi pääasiallisena vaihtopaikkana Metroon, mutta tulevassa ratkaisussa niin ratikoista, pikaratikoista kuin busseistakin metroon vaihtajien on kannattanut vaihtaa aikaisemmin joko Kalasatamassa, Sörnäisissä tai Hakaniemessä. Uusi sisäänkäynti palvelee siis lähinnä Kruunuhaan asukkaita, joka ei tee projektista tarpeetonta, mutta valmistumisajankohdan sovittaminen Kruunusiltojen valmistumiseen vaikuttaa silti byrokraattiselta jäänteeltä.

Ja enemmän Kruunuhaan yhteyksiä parantaisi Snelmanninkadun raitioradan siirtäminen Mariankadulle. Pituutta olisi 750m eli hinta olisi siis samaa luokkaa kuin sisäänkäynti halvimmillaan.

----------


## aulis

Kruunusilloilta tuleva rata jää Hakaniemessä varsin etäälle metroaseman sisäänkäynniltä, joten vaihto Kaisaniemen puiston pysäkiltä metroon on paljon sujuvampi, jos tämä uusi sisäänkäynti rakennetaan. Jos vielä rakennetaan kuten kirjoitetaan, että portaat laskeutuvat suoraan pysäkeiltä ilman että matkustajat ylittävät ajoratoja, on siirtymä ratikasta metroon parhaimmassa tapauksessa hyvinkin nopea.

----------

